

Pip: easy_install replacement - de_guzman
http://pip.openplans.org/

======
tdavis
Also discussed here: <http://www.b-list.org/weblog/2008/dec/14/packaging/>

On HN: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=397426>

